# Couple of quick questions



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

So I live in Canada and its bloody cold out here (-31 Celsius with the wind sometimes worse) 

And my puppy spends a good chunk of time outdoors (in a kennel that house walls and roof around it, with a totally insulated dog house, which has a heating pad made especially for large breed dogs that turns on when he lays on it)

So here are my questions, due to his time outside (When we're at work) he has developed a love for the cold weather (This morning it was -25 with wind etc feels like -32) 

He's outside playing with his ball running around enjoying himself. When its a bit nicer I get out there and play with him, but I'm wondering is it a bad thing to have him playing by himself? Seems like a dumb question but I just got to thinking lately he's done alot of that (stupidly cold for me out there) and I'm thinking maybe too much alone time isn't as healthy? (Probably dumb question)

Second question, due to his love of the cold and thick coat, when we bring him in and its bed time he's very warm, and we can't keep our bedroom that cold so he's comfortable, so we have a box fan on him which keeps him content, we want him to sleep with us in our bedroom but I'm wondering is the box fan something that will lead to issues (Arthritis something else?) later down the road. (Again maybe a stupid question just got thinking ... is it okay to have the fan blowing on him, keeps him cool but at what cost?)

Okay enoiugh stupid questions from me!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your pup? you can't train a pup when it's
outside. it's probably to cold for your pup to be outside,
unattended. your pup doesn't need a fan in the winter.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with him playing outside by himself  He has a cozy kennel with a heat mat so i'd bet he's perfectly fine during the day. 
How warm is your bedroom in comparison to outside? 
If it's a huge temperature difference for him to get used to, that would worry more than the playing outside.
If you do want him to sleep inside I think you're gonna have to have the room as cold as possible. I'd not bother with a fan for him, if your room is so hot that he's uncomfortable or panting a lot it's probably better if he doesn't sleep in there but in a cooler part of the house. Dogs seem to cope better with cold than heat, especially heavy double coated breeds 
Also make sure you feed him enough, keeping warm takes energy.

How old is he now?


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

He is 5months old almost 6 months, and our room is the coldest in the house minus the basement in way way back room.

He has always slept with us in our room, and he sleeps soundly I would seem loves his crate goes there for quiet time etc, but he pants when he's in there when I turn the fans on he doesn't pant.

I don't do any training outside in this weather cause its too cold, but I do play with him outside (Throw the Ball, some Tug, he likes to think I'm chasing him and run away from me, and just generally run around like a bone-head)

Training is done inside where its warm  I just thought that too much "solo" play and he'll eventually view us no more than "Those who feed me" 

He is never outside in the cold in our yard for longer than he wants to be, and if its super cold we call him back in (He doesn't seem to care he'll play in -32c weather for 20-30minutes before coming back in, but at night he runs out pee's and runs right past his favorite ball to get back in the house ... so I figure he has a good judge of what's comfortable for him)

His kennel is very warm just standing in it because it blocks 100% of the wind, then you add the insulated dog house (That ways like 200pounds) and the heating pad, and its like a resort for a dog. 

My worry is I want him with me, maybe its greedy but he knows no different I sleep beside him, **** last night my wife was on the couch with one of our sick kids so I spent half the night on the floor so we'd be closer... He's a bit young for me to have peace of mind sleeping in our bedroom and not chewing on something that would hurt him (Power cords and the like)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Your puppy reminds me of my husky. She loved to be outside, she even slept on top of her dog house in the coldest weather, and yes, would pant inside. So just a couple of ideas: 1. If he is outside a lot, his coat has gotten thick, so like Mooch said, you will need to keep your bedroom colder. That may mean an electric blanket for you. He could still be panting in his crate and you may not hear it with the fan. Also if he has a favorite toy in his crate that may help. 2. Your puppy seems to be independent, like my husky was, and enjoys the outdoors. Since you are concerned about the bond, and I speak from experience it was a lot harder with my husky -what I did was to dress warm and take her for long walks - if you cross country ski - that would really help. I would wear her out with the walks, and she was outside all day when I was work, and then she would sleep soundly at night inside - with the heat turned low . She was very independent and not much for attention, so I got 3 cats for indoor company. So what I am trying to suggest, is - either get outside with the puppy play and exercise - and shorten the free outdoor play time - then do things inside and have your puppy follow you around and encourage that. Or get another pet like I did for indoor company.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Well I know he doesn't pant because I watch him and the room gets close as the night goes on.

I spend alot of time outside just not the last 3-4 days as we. Have had a crazy cold snap here.

The difference in temp is significant its -32 outside with the wind!! No electric blanket will help if i open the window lol

As long as the fan won't hurt him and he is okay playing outside by himself during the cold snap I'm okay with that

He has more fun when we are out with him he loves when my 8 year old chases him he runs and runs and she laughs and laughs its a hoot 

With me he likes chasing balls and tugs




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know how well these work, but it might help keep him cool with out having to lower the temp in the house too much.
Canine Cooler and Cooling Dog Beds at PetStreetMall.com


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't really see why a fan would lead to problems later on if the problem is that he's too hot in the house, but that's something I'd probably recommend a quick call to the vet to ask about. It doesn't get that cold around here very often so I don't know. LOL I have used fans to help keep heavy-coated horses cool if I brought them into a warm barn during a bad storm with no problems, but that's more of a short-term thing and obviously horses are not dogs!

As far as playing by himself, as long as you're still training him and playing with him sometimes, I don't think that's a problem. My dogs often play with each other or by themselves while I'm working, and it hasn't affected our relationship in a negative way. I'd only really worry if you guys aren't also giving him plenty of attention, and more because I'd fear his social needs aren't being met than any worry that he'd stop caring about you. If you're meeting his social needs and it's just that you play with him less during the winter than in nicer weather, I'd say you're lucky to have a dog who self-exercises.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Is your pup from a working line? That may explain his independence. I have read the working line gsd tend to be more serious, higher energy, independent. I agree with Rowdy Dogs, enjoy it. You don't need to bundle up and brave the blizzzards to exercise and potty him, like I do with my Sting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so, is -31 C equivalent to 25 below 0 F?? if so 25 below 0 F
is cold.



TrentL said:


> So I live in Canada and its bloody cold out here
> 
> (-31 Celsius with the wind sometimes worse)
> 
> ...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i use a fan in the summer for my dogs without issue, should be fine in the winter.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

winter, fan; winter, fan; winter, fan.



huntergreen said:


> i use a fan in the summer for my dogs without issue, should be fine in the winter.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

-31 degrees celcius to -25 degrees celcius and it's ok
to leave a puppy outside?



Mooch said:


> Nothing wrong with him playing outside by himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> -31 degrees celcius to -25 degrees celcius and it's ok
> to leave a puppy outside?


The dog has a heating pad and a dog house. I would hope the electricity wouldn't go out. 

-25 is pretty darn cold to me, where -10 is about as cold as it gets and pretty darn cold. 

But then to someone in say, Arkansas or Florida might think 40 degrees F is mighty cold. And I am sitting here thinking about the balmy 20 degrees we reached today. And I read someone not liking to let her dogs out below 40 degrees. 

Shucks its been 7 degrees out there, and the puppies are out there all day. They don't mind it. They cannot wait to get out there and ROLL in it, and crash through it, and bury their heads in it. I come home at midnight and am out there in my jeans and sweatshirt pleading with the puppies to come in, it's cold out there. But they are busy running back and forth being nutso with each other in the field. 

I was giving them the in/out until a few weeks ago. The buggers would lay in the doggy door keeping it open so that their head would be outside and their butt and tail inside. Boogers! They have several houses and shelters with straw in them for the day, and they come in from about 12 to 10AM when they finally hit that pitch I can't ignore: "They're eating all my snow!!! It's going to be gone!!! Let me out!!!"


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

My wife works a couple minutes away from home and is on the same power if there was an issue she would come home and bring him in.

Thanks for answering my questions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Have a look how sled dogs live in Alaska  If they are used to the cold they do just fine.
They are often chained on a short chain with a little Igloo style kennel to curl up in. 

-32C is darn cold but the dog will let you know pretty quickly if he's cold - just watch his body language. If he stays in his kennel, hunches up, shivers and wants to come inside - he's cold. if he's running, playing and seems happy he's doing well  
My little kelpie cross here used to get really cold, he would not leave the hay shed. He made a "nest" in the loose hay and refuse to go out. I bought him a nice warm dog jacket and he was fine after that  (Mind you the coldest we ever get here is around -3C  )

I would actually say big double coated dogs do better in the cold than the heat - I know my GSDs suffer when it gets over +35 - +40 Celsius ( 95F-105F) 

Our Husky in Germany used to love the cold, if it got down to -20C or colder she was the happiest dog ever  She did sleep inside but was outside during the day.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The dog would be fine even without a heating pad, mine don't have any heating pads. I don't worry until it's -40C.

1: I think it's good for the dog to learn how to play independently.

2: Using a fan won't cause any issues.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sled dogs and Shepherds are totally different when it comes
to cold.



Mooch said:


> >>>> Have a look how sled dogs live in Alaska<<<<
> 
> If they are used to the cold they do just fine.
> They are often chained on a short chain with a little Igloo style kennel to curl up in.
> ...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

has it been that cold this year in Ottawa ?

Weather report says - 11 C , which is 12 F , same conditions we have here more on the Toronto side.
For Canada , for January , that is warm .

You may want to increase the dogs calories -- increase fat portion of diet .

If I recall correctly Nickolas is pretty much the same age as your dog (early June 2012) and he is outside for extended periods and loves it .


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yeah most sled dogs have less of a coat than our GSDs  They are often mixed breeds now with quite short hair.
Your average Husky has a very similar coat to a Shepherd  
The reason shepherds are supposed to have undercoat is to insulate them against cold and wet weather - in germany it's not uncommon for the temperature to drop to -20 Degree celsius and they needed to cope with that and you'd be surprised how many dogs over there live out all year round. 

We tend to pamper and baby our dogs so much nowadays, we forget how tough and hardy they actually are if they are allowed to be (and of course well fed and healthy).


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> has it been that cold this year in Ottawa ?
> 
> Weather report says - 11 C , which is 12 F , same conditions we have here more on the Toronto side.
> For Canada , for January , that is warm .
> ...


Yes its been that cold last early last week, and late two weeks ago. Its much better right now. 

I'm feeding him what the vet says I should (Which is more than the chart on the food says I should)

He seems to love it outside, and right now with the flu and I have a special work project we're trying to make sure he gets lots of love and attention but its pretty hard!! Did manage to get out for two hours on Sunday to play and take him for a walk it was a nice -10 outside LoL


----------

